# Snowboard pants and jacket for a 6'0" and 138 pound men ?



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi,

I want to buy a snowboard pants and jacket.
Problem, I am tall (6'0", that is 184cm) and thin (138 pound, that is 62kg).
So when I try a snowboard pants it is always to large to my waist. If I take a smaller size, it is the length of the pants is too short.

Do you any recommendations of a snowboard pants/jacket for tall and thin men ?
I am looking for a good quality one (Gore-Tex or something like this).

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Volcom would be perfect for you. I'd wear XL or XXL it'll make you look more proportioned. 6' 138 is pretty lanky...you'll look like a goofball in tight clothes.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Depending on your waist size, I highly recommend the 686 Smarty Cargo in size Small/Tall. I'm 5'11" 146lbs, with a 30" waist, and that's what I wear. There's more than enough room in the waist, but it can be cinched, and the pants are almost too long, but with boots fit perfect.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

My waist is 30". That's exactly the waist I have for by Levis blue jeans.

Is Volcom providing special pants for tall thin guy like me ? do you have one in general ?



> the pants are almost too long, but with boots fit perfect.


That's also what I have noticed with my current old pants: it seems to be long enough at first sight but I noticed that you are very often sitting in the snow with a snowboard causing the pants to go up. Then when you surf, the pants go above the shoes and then later you can get snow within the shoes because of it.

So I really need a pants design for tall and thin men..


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

i have pretty much the same exact dimensions as you. i use the northface monte cargo pants in Medium. they have a really adjustable waist so you can easily tighten them to fit and the length goes right to the bottom of my boot when standing. for a jacket i wear a stoic bombshell insulated jacket in Large. the jacket fits a lttle wierd because it is kinda short and wide, but it works pretty well.


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

Check out the 686 Smarty Cargo pant. Here:
686 Smarty Original Cargo Pants Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com

On sale, and the black version has a tall option. Dont know what color you're looking for though


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

crazyface said:


> i have pretty much the same exact dimensions as you. i use the northface monte cargo pants in Medium.


Do you mean this pants ? Men's Monte Cargo Pant | HyVent Fabric | The North Face
I read the description, there was nothing said about a special tall length. How much do you have to reduce the waist of this pants to match your waist ?



ChubbyGuy said:


> Check out the 686 Smarty Cargo pant. Here:
> 686 Smarty Original Cargo Pants Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com


I have checked their size chart: Pant Waist=34-36" for L, that's really too much for me (my waist is 30")
I think 'Black tall' is kind of color for them, as it is listed in the color list.



Extremo said:


> Volcom would be perfect for you.


Do you have any recommendation among their pants ?




Extremo said:


> you'll look like a goofball in tight clothes.


That's why I am looking for some recommendation here 
I guess tall and thin men need some specially design snowboard pants


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

the northface pants have an adjustable waistband with velcro and elastic stuff. you can easily adjust the waist and it will stay that way as long as you want until you adjust it again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Is the northface pants a snowboard pants ? or ski pants ?
Style matters


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

idk. youve seen the pics. mine are completely yellow with two cargo pockets. thats all you can see. they are kinda baggy but i dont think there is any difference between "ski pants" and "snowboard pants".


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

By looking for a snowboard pants for tall and thin men, I have seen that Burton proposes 3 type of style:

Team fit

Sig fit

*Slim fit*

The *Slim fit* pants could suit tall and thin men, no ?
Has anyone experienced Burton Slim fit pants ? (unfortunately for me, there is no real shop selling Burton snowboard pants close to where I live, so I can not try it)

You can find them here , just select Style=Slim fit in the dropdownlist.











Here are the 2 slim fit Burton pants:

Burton Restricted Wilkes Five-Pocket Pant

Burton Stroker Pant


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Dude... eat some hamburgers and go to the gym. :laugh:


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

I have the same problem as you. I am 6 feet tall and only 135 pounds. I bought the 686 smarty cargo in a small tall size. With the waistbands pulled tight and wearing a belt they fit me really well. I also own a volcom variable jacket which is gore-tex. I got it in a medium, which makes it fit a bit baggy but like Extremo said it makes me look much more proportional.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

Know the feeling being 6'0" 145 myself. I usually wear a 31/32 in most pants. Anyway, i just got a medium pair of Seymor's from north face. You can tighten the waist in three different spots making them the perfect width and length. Check them out for only $99.


----------

